
It’s Not My Company - wheels
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2009/10/its-not-my-company.html
======
pg
This is why we asked TechCrunch during the summer if they'd please stop saying
"Y Combinator's ..." in article titles and instead say something like "YC-
funded ..." It is a subtle distinction, but the old titles always made me feel
uncomfortable.

------
JoeAltmaier
I'd really, really like my investor to feel "invested" in MY company. If she
wants to use the posessive pronoun I will be the very last person on Earth to
correct her.

